# Jumeirah Village - Villas



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

True or False - To the people (if any) that live in JV.

I've heard a horror story that the AC's installed use an incredible amount of electricity resulting in excessivly high bills - true or false?

Also, the cooker & hob are gas and the landlord charges for the gas bottle on a monthly basis + charges whatever you may have used - again, true or false?

Also, is there a community centre with gym/pool that's open yet?

The villas are really appealing to me again even though the area is under complete construction still - this doesn't bother me, neither the fact that there's only 1 way in/out onto Emirates Road...

Anyone else care to share any more knowledge they have about JV please?


Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Beanie2 (Feb 22, 2011)

_DXB_ said:


> True or False - To the people (if any) that live in JV.
> 
> I've heard a horror story that the AC's installed use an incredible amount of electricity resulting in excessivly high bills - true or false?
> 
> ...


We are moving to dubai in the next couple of weeks, and are interested in a 2 bed villa. 
We have a budget of 70-100 k. JV looks to tick all the boxes can anyone advise. 
How long would the commute to the airport be for a 07.00 start ? 
Also does anyone know what the difference is between JV triangle and JV ?
Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Beanie2 said:


> We are moving to dubai in the next couple of weeks, and are interested in a 2 bed villa.
> We have a budget of 70-100 k. JV looks to tick all the boxes can anyone advise.
> How long would the commute to the airport be for a 07.00 start ?
> Also does anyone know what the difference is between JV triangle and JV ?
> Thanks


Looking at about 30-35 minutes for the commute in the morning. JV triangle is acroos the road from JV and is mainly low rise apartments.


----------



## Beanie2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Cheers fella. We were looking at the springs but the places in J.V look to be newer/better etc. Wont know till i get there i suppose


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Beanie2 said:


> We are moving to dubai in the next couple of weeks, and are interested in a 2 bed villa.
> We have a budget of 70-100 k. JV looks to tick all the boxes can anyone advise.
> How long would the commute to the airport be for a 07.00 start ?
> Also does anyone know what the difference is between JV triangle and JV ?
> Thanks


Which airport you commuting to? DXB or DWC? DWC is a simple drive - 15mins! Out of curiosity, what work will you be doing at the airport?


----------



## Beanie2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Will be commuting to DXB.
From looking on this site J.V seems to be a bit of a building site . 
Has anything changed in the last couple of months ?
Havent really come across any positive posts about the place. 
DXB you have mail


----------



## Beanie2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just to get up to five posts


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

What about Mirdiff, alot closer to the airport, bigger villas for your money and you have Mirdiff City Centre.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Beanie2 said:


> Just to get up to five posts


On the face of it, JV seems like an awesome place with a lot of opportunity, its just its taking its time. There are a lot of area's completed (lived in and no construction) but lacking simple amenities. Just need to weigh up what's best for you. I'm after a bit more info on the cost of living there. If it can be clarified that AC bills aren't astronomical, then we'll be going for it! Villas are fantastic, great size with good sized garden. No issues with traffic at least either!


----------



## Beanie2 (Feb 22, 2011)

wandabug said:


> What about Mirdiff, alot closer to the airport, bigger villas for your money and you have Mirdiff City Centre.


What is the Mirdiff area like ? 
The queen has friends living in the marina/Jbr areas so thats what is drawing us to that side of town.
An apt doesnt really suit as we have a child and hope to bring down rover also so a garden is a must. 
Have aslo been looking at the springs area. Are there any villas in the greens can seem to find any on dubizzle.
Thanks for all the info :clap2:


----------



## Beanie2 (Feb 22, 2011)

_DXB_ said:


> On the face of it, JV seems like an awesome place with a lot of opportunity, its just its taking its time. There are a lot of area's completed (lived in and no construction) but lacking simple amenities. Just need to weigh up what's best for you. I'm after a bit more info on the cost of living there. If it can be clarified that AC bills aren't astronomical, then we'll be going for it! Villas are fantastic, great size with good sized garden. No issues with traffic at least either!


All sounds good are there any pool's built there atm ?
By "simple amenities" you mean shop's etc.
How handy is it to get to beach etc from J.V ?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there

I have stayed in JV for just over a year. Once you get over the construction site - as you are both aware the villas are nice and really good deal with rent. Things are moving in JV you just dont realise until you suddenly think OMG where did that come from. There is now 2 shops!!! Not exactly weekly shopping facilities but great if you need milk etc. 2 proper supermarkets are within a 10 min drive as is a few small shopping centres (Springs and Meadows). JV triangle is across the road and is all I think detached villas - it also is a bit more constructed than the circle - but in my view worse to get in to and out of.

Some of the villas have a complex swimming pool which are already in use - ours was ready when we moved in to our villa - although tbh we dont use it very much as it isnt temperature controlled so we find most of the year it is either too cold or too hot. The beach (JBR) is about 15 mins away. Airport at that time of the morning 30-35mins.

Re A/C etc we have a 5 bed and it isnt expensive - cant tell you exactly what our DEWA bill is though but certainly not through the roof as hubby would have a fit!!!. Re cookers - yes they are gas but you will find that the first canister should come with the villa and the deposit for it should be paid by the landlord (ours was) then we pay for it as we go - when we run out you phone the gas people and they usually come within a few hours change it and you pay for a new one. Again I cant tell you specifics but tbh they last ages.

Think thats all - any other questions and I can help let me know.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The Greens is apartments. The Springs will be a good option for you if you want o be close to friends in The Marina. There is more at The Springs as it is a more established area but the Villas are nicer (newer) at JV. How old is your child? Alot will depend on the School you choose.


----------



## Beanie2 (Feb 22, 2011)

wandabug said:


> The Greens is apartments. The Springs will be a good option for you if you want o be close to friends in The Marina. There is more at The Springs as it is a more established area but the Villas are nicer (newer) at JV. How old is your child? Alot will depend on the School you choose.


Thanks for the info Dallan very helpfull. Will have to see when i get down there. 
Thanks also Wandabug, child is newborn so no worries about school's yet. 
Is there room for negotiation on prices quoted on dubizzle etc. Would you get a decent place for around the 80k mark ?
Thanks again for all the info:clap2:


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Beanie2 said:


> Thanks for the info Dallan very helpfull. Will have to see when i get down there.
> Thanks also Wandabug, child is newborn so no worries about school's yet.
> Is there room for negotiation on prices quoted on dubizzle etc. Would you get a decent place for around the 80k mark ?
> Thanks again for all the info:clap2:


By the way beanie2, why don't you register yourself with "Wasl"(Wasl - is the government of dubai, real estate agency, they have really cheap or reasonable prices for flats and villa's). A friend of mine got a 2bedroom for 35,000dhs in the heart of Karama, and another acquaintance I met got a Vila for about 75,000dhs on Wasl road, close too jemeriah beach and safa park, lovely spots too take your new born child.

P.s: they something have a waiting list depending on their location, locality and pricing, so register soon too get a good house


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Beanie2 said:


> Thanks for the info Dallan very helpfull. Will have to see when i get down there.
> Thanks also Wandabug, child is newborn so no worries about school's yet.
> Is there room for negotiation on prices quoted on dubizzle etc. Would you get a decent place for around the 80k mark ?
> Thanks again for all the info:clap2:


In JV you will get a 3 bed + maids room (a very small room) for 80,000. Have a look on Dubizzle and search under Jumeriah Village - some have pics on so you can have a look - prices are always negotiable. When we got ours last year the LL took 20,000 off of our price as he was desperate for tenants and this year got 5,000 0ff - could of probably got more off but we were happy.

If you are looking for a villa then for that budget it will be the Springs (2 bed plus maid) or apartment in JLT (3 bed) possibly the Marina or Al Barsha.


----------



## Gabriala (Nov 23, 2011)

JV is cool...although construction is going on..I live in Jumeirah Village South...Its calm place away from traffic sounds and pollution...I belive once the lanscape is done, this place wud be awesome


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't count on the maid's room being small.

We are in one of the Mirabellas and the maids room is a good sized room. I have 2 desks, sit-up bench, elipitcal cycle, tv, bean bags and numerous boxes of dive gear in mine.

By far the biggest maid's room I have seen


----------

